# Water for rabbits in winter



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

We are putting the rabbits in a colony in 2 weeks. We are in zone 5 and get cold temperatures and snow in the winter. If there is snow on the ground will the rabbits get enough water or do you still need to provide an additional source? They will be well fed but do not want to heat water if not necessary...Joan :shrug:


----------



## crystalniche (Apr 4, 2005)

You will definitely need to water them at least twice a day. Rabbits like other animals need fresh water to drink at all times. We keep 2 sets of dishes for them and when one set freezes out they come and into the house to thaw and the second set goes in with fresh water. If you are colony raising them you may want to look into those black rubber pans sold at the feed stores. They do not freeze or crack and you can just pop out the ice and refill the same waterer with fresh water. We used them when we had ducks and they worked out just fine. In fact one here is over 20 years old and is still being used, no damage what-so-ever. Still use a big one for the geese. Never tried them with the rabbits tho.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you for the reply. How do wild rabbits survive in the winter without someone watering them?...Joan :shrug:


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Your kidding right? Not all water freezes in the winter. Springs are one source. Wild rabbits can roam wherever they want to find water, your rabbits cannot.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

If there's enough clean snow inside the colony they'll be fine without water. We had domestic rabbits loose outside (a disaster) that were never watered. I assume they ate snow and drank dew off the grass. Rabbits are a lot tougher than we sometimes give them credit for.


----------

